# Erythromycin to destroy algae



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i been battling dust/diatom algae, it makes the plant looks like they are covered with black/brown spots. if i rub the leaves then this algae comes off easily. 

i have 50g tank and i would like to know how i will completly kill the algae once forever. i have no fish in my tank, so do i need to do any water changes when dosing this med?

will this be enough to dose the tank for whole week as recommended. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850834

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/135699-what-algae.html

it contain 10 powder packets. (1 packet for each 10 gallons of water). so that mean i have to dose 5 packets on day 1 and another 5 packets on day 2, how about other days? if this is correct then i have to but more of this stuff.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

erythro is usually for cyanobacteria, not diatoms. Do you ahve sand? is this a new tank?


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

Have you considered doing a potassium permaganate treatment? It won't kill the algae permanently but it will significantly reduce algae. Because of the huge die-off, you will probably have to perform a couple of large water changes over the week.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

walmart, the jungle brand algea-clear. I had a green water break out a while back and this stuff did a good job, and didnt bother the plants at all. Just make sure you do some good water changes and vac the substrate and have your bubble bar or w/e going strong. Make sure you grab the liquid if you get any


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

msjinkzd said:


> erythro is usually for cyanobacteria, not diatoms. Do you ahve sand? is this a new tank?



this tank is 6 month old setup and even before that i had my tank with seachem black sand and this algae was the problem even during that time. 

now since 6 month setup with aqua soil and using ro/di water this algae is still present in the tank. i dont get any other kind of algae beside green spots on the glass and this black/brown stuff on the plants, it starts to cover the bottom of the plant first and then it would slowly goes up. even the fastest growing stems are not able to escape it. 

this is exactly what i got: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/152731-what-black-algae-so-sick-3.html#post1573114


am dosing EI dosing and using less light now than before and this algae is still present.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

NWA-Planted said:


> walmart, the jungle brand algea-clear. I had a green water break out a while back and this stuff did a good job, and didnt bother the plants at all. Just make sure you do some good water changes and vac the substrate and have your bubble bar or w/e going strong. Make sure you grab the liquid if you get any


IME this stuff doesn't work very well, only a temporary solution and does not get rid of the algae completely.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

I used it once... as noted above please do big water changes. I did not and it fouled the tank and also killed my mosses and wrecked havoc on my "cycled" filters.

That finalized my desire not to use chemicals in a tank unless all else fails or you are willing to possibly start over.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

happi said:


> this tank is 6 month old setup and even before that i had my tank with seachem black sand and this algae was the problem even during that time.
> 
> now since 6 month setup with aqua soil and using ro/di water this algae is still present in the tank. i dont get any other kind of algae beside green spots on the glass and this black/brown stuff on the plants, it starts to cover the bottom of the plant first and then it would slowly goes up. even the fastest growing stems are not able to escape it.
> 
> ...


You still don't have blue green algae (cyanobacteria)... That's BBA of some sort. Anti-biotics is a little expensive. You're just wasting money, I think.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

If you have diatoms, ottos love to eat them. However, diatoms are usually caused by the water you are using.

For BBA, I've had real good luck with treating with Excel.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> You still don't have blue green algae (cyanobacteria)... That's BBA of some sort. Anti-biotics is a little expensive. You're just wasting money, I think.



i guess i will have to take a pictures from my tank, maybe its not the same type of algae. am not an algae expert so i will let you guys decide whatever it is, after i post the pictures.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Rub a leaf with your finger(better you do it outside of tank) and smell....if there is a strong smell, it is BGA if no smell than it's BBA. If you decide to go with Erythromycin send me pm, will give you detail where to get it in cheaper price.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

try looking up cyanobacteria (which is what we call blue green algae, despite it not being an algae at all) to see if it matches, as well.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Joraan said:


> Rub a leaf with your finger(better you do it outside of tank) and smell....if there is a strong smell, it is BGA if no smell than it's BBA. If you decide to go with Erythromycin send me pm, will give you detail where to get it in cheaper price.


joraan Paji,

there is a smell, smell more like when you smell the filter media and it cleans off when i rub it off with the finger, leaf look healthy underneath it.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

The fix is a reduced photo period, more frequent water changes and patience. Diatoms, and green algae can pop up overnight when conditions become suitable for growth, but it can take weeks for your plants to out compete it so it is no longer noticeable.

Even if you have BGA I advise against using antibiotic treatment. All it takes to kill BGA is a 72 hour black out and an airstone. It has a short lifespan and requires photosynthesis to live and it only gets a chance to out compete plants if there is not enough oxygen or there are anaerobic patches in your substrate. 

With antibiotics you release it into the sewage system on your next water change and you're accelerating the speed at which potentially deadly bacteria becomes immune to antibiotics


----------

